# got some syrup today..



## Billy Blunts (Dec 3, 2009)

but its not purple. bottle says GUAIFENESIN AND CODIENE PHOSPHATE ORAL SOLUTION. is this shit as good as prometh w/codiene??? its got 10 mg codiene per teaspoon. it is red in color


----------



## tebor (Dec 3, 2009)

there is a thread about syrup from a few weeks back.

This may be helpful.



steadygrowin' said:


> i would have to disagree....tell any texas boy that shit and you will get smacked...drankin drank was our thing
> till everybody and they mom heard stupid ass lil wayne talkin bout drank...you dont talk about sippin...if u have
> the connect be happy...i know ppl that will pay 25 bones an ounce...thats fifty for a duce...we sip surp down here
> ya dig...jam dj screw...not that faggot ass swisha house bull shit...so lite up that dank...sho' up and pour up...
> ...


----------



## Billy Blunts (Dec 6, 2009)

kind of. but i dont think steady growin is talkin bout the right shit. my shit doesnt have prometh. but its got 10 mg codiene perteaspoon which is as much as the purp.


----------



## Swag (Dec 6, 2009)

Billy Blunts said:


> but its not purple. bottle says GUAIFENESIN AND CODIENE PHOSPHATE ORAL SOLUTION. is this shit as good as prometh w/codiene???  its got 10 mg codiene per teaspoon. it is red in color


Guaifenesin clears you nose when it's stuffed up and your sick by sending pretty much all the mucus in your nose to your stomache... This is good in small quantites and if you have an excess of mucus from a cold. Though if you take a lot of Guaifenesin it will cause a upset stomache due to all the mucus. Though I used to take mucus relief pills that had something between 250-500mg of guaifenesin in each pill with 20mg of DXM so I took around 15 pills so I would take around 500 x 15 = 7.5g of guaifenesin a day for about 3-4 weeks straight (excluding Saturday and Sunday) . Though i'm fine, guaifenesin wouldn't do that much damage I don't think atleast... acetaminophen is the stuff that really hurts you or your liver more or less.


----------



## Smokiethebear (Dec 7, 2009)

You gots the pink shit it.......like the dude above said it can cause upset stomache Ive never had that problem though...it does taste pretty bad so down it fast and have somthing to chase it with other than that its all good


----------



## fried at 420 (Dec 16, 2009)

i got syrup a month ago it was red but it was prometh/codiene
they give u the prometh if wen you get checked by the doctor he notices a bronchial infection
which is the build up of mucus and phlem around your airways making it difficult to breath
prometh is a very strong expectorant that clears that up
the codiene is to help you sleep if you cant sleep because of the coughs and for painful coughs too

prometh crystalizes which many people take advantage of and dip blunts in and dry them for a day then smoke
its great i love syrup


----------



## maryjwanna (Dec 16, 2009)

itll relax you


----------



## ...... (Dec 16, 2009)

Yea you want the prometh w codeine its something about it that when there both mixed with eachother it gives you a special high not like prometh or codeine by itself could give you also gotta smoke on it or you wont be leanin.But syrups some overated shit lil wayne just hyped it up percs and oc's are better.


----------



## tebor (Dec 16, 2009)

I prefer poppy tea.
Fuck Big Pharma.
But even Pharma opiates can be enjoyable.


----------



## olishell (Dec 16, 2009)

I prefer dubage thank you.Why don't you just go score some smack and be done with it.


----------



## Billy Blunts (Dec 25, 2009)

olishell said:


> I prefer dubage thank you.Why don't you just go score some smack and be done with it.


 cuz im not a fucking junkie. i jus gotta green thumb holdin a cup of drank


----------



## CHICAGOFUNK (Dec 26, 2009)

chugging cough syrup makes you a junkie lol what a pathetic way to get a buzz. why dont you go huff some gas or something



Billy Blunts said:


> cuz im not a fucking junkie. i jus gotta green thumb holdin a cup of drank


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 26, 2009)

Christ, junkie junkie junkie... maybe you all just need a hobby, compared to calling people who like a good opiate buzz junkies over the internet.

And I'm not an opiate guy.


----------



## Billy Blunts (Apr 3, 2010)

hey olishell, smack is bad, guy. its addictive and when u get off you are sick as shit. H is no joke, it causes many deaths worldwide so quit being a fucking clown. and chicago funk, i will beat the shit out of you..


----------



## BangBangNig (Apr 4, 2010)

Maybe these people didnt realize that this is the section for everything BUT marijuana. Fuckin tools.....


----------

